# Do-It-Yourself Body Armor



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The people at the guns-n-girls blog are doing some testing for DIY body armor. Might be worth watching and following (and taking notes).






Homemade fiberglass armor.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey, it worked for Clint Eastwood in that western movie where he hung a steel plate under his serape.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

In prisons the convicts used national geographic magazines tapped around their body's before a riot or whatever. Pretty effective against knives and such


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

LongRider said:


> In prisons the convicts used national geographic magazines tapped around their body's before a riot or whatever. Pretty effective against knives and such


If you watched the movie "World War Z" or read the books, you will notice that is also a good way to protect your arms against bites from the zombies ...


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I noticed on the series "Revolution" they used pieces of car tires (steel belted radials?) for armor.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> If you watched the movie "World War Z" or read the books, you will notice that is also a good way to protect your arms against bites from the zombies ...


No I haven't done either. Thanks for the heads up. I'll keep that in mind I know they work well to stop knives. Bites should be a no brainier


----------



## pugstheprepper (Jul 10, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> The people at the guns-n-girls blog are doing some testing for DIY body armor. Might be worth watching and following (and taking notes).
> 
> Video Link:
> 
> ...


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

LongRider said:


> In prisons the convicts used national geographic magazines tapped around their body's before a riot or whatever. Pretty effective against knives and such


Do you think it is the content of the magazine....


----------

